# Salmon Oil?



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

So, I know Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids are great for people and dogs. They help with lowering cholesterol, and helping coat and hair. Can I give it to my year old rat?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Cod liver oil is great, especially with vitamin a extracted.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Cool! Have to give it a try!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Salmon oil is particulalry good for babies. Its full of vitamin d as well as the others, just its also high in vitamin a so you need to be cautious and not feed too much (much like most cod liver oil). A few drops per rat once a week for adults and a couple times a week for youngsters can be a brill suppliment.

I use a fair few different oils, vitamin a extracted cad livrr oil is very useful, flax, linseed and hemp oil is also lovely and very beneficial for older rats. Ive also recently atarted using coconut regularly for its oil content, it does help there coats and skin. Often people think all fat is bad, but the right fight is really important, and most fat rats are fat from being fed too much rather than lots of fat.


----------



## Bernardo (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah this is good information i like this actually i am here for getting some Oil's information and increase my knowledge because o am recently start Oils and every kind of Herbal oils business so that's why i am searching for some information here anyways thanks for this have a nice day...........


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

mine just like the actual salmon rice&veggies when I make dinner so out come the itty bitty rat portion sized doll dishes. they prefer the actual flax seeds to the oil too. & coconut. I tried the oils but they just gave me a look like I ate dinner w/out them. one girl refused because she thought id used a pre-used fish dish over.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Bernardo, this might not be the best forum to investigate the business of oils. 

Additionally, this is an old thread that has already concluded and will be closed now.


----------

